# Any reason not to use Wugfresh's Toolkit?



## Southrncomfortjm

I see a lot of manual unlocking/rooting guides which is cool, but I'm wondering if there us any reason not to use the toolkit made by Wugfresh? I'm pretty sure the answer comes down to personal preference, but I wanted to double check. Wug's toolkit worked fine for my GNEX, hoping it does the same for my Nexus 7.


----------



## jpnestel

I don't see any reason not to. Especially if you're unsure about anything. Its really user friendly


----------



## yarly

Because you can unlock the device via doing the following (using adb and fastboot on your pc)? (recovery, su zip and more detailed instructions can be
found here). tl;dr directions below:

find the zip that has superuser and su in it (and removes /system/reboot-from-recovery.p so stock recovery cannot be auto restored) or create one and stick them on the device to flash in recovery after you're done below.

adb reboot bootloader

fastboot oem unlock
fastboot flash recovery path-to-custom-recovery-on-your-pc-you-downloaded/recovery.img
fastboot reboot recovery

flash the mentioned su.zip from above in recovery.

So...basically 4-5 small steps and you're done. Plus, you learned how to do it yourself and little bit about how to root your device on your own.

I smh at anyone that needs a "toolkit" on a Nexus device. The only way rooting gets easier is doing it on a webOS device where you enter the konami code in the search bar (up up down down left right left right b a start)


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

yarly said:


> Because you can unlock the device via doing the following (using adb and fastboot on your pc)? (recovery, su zip and more detailed instructions can be
> found here). tl;dr directions below:
> 
> find the zip that has superuser and su in it (and removes /system/reboot-from-recovery.p so stock recovery cannot be auto restored) or create one and stick them on the device to flash in recovery after you're done below.
> 
> adb reboot bootloader
> 
> fastboot oem unlock
> fastboot flash recovery path-to-custom-recovery-on-your-pc-you-downloaded/recovery.img
> fastboot reboot recovery
> 
> flash the mentioned su.zip from above in recovery.
> 
> So...basically 4-5 small steps and you're done. Plus, you learned how to do it yourself and little bit about how to root your device on your own.
> 
> I smh at anyone that needs a "toolkit" on a Nexus device. The only way rooting gets easier is doing it on a webOS device where you enter the konami code in the search bar (up up down down left right left right b a start)


So, the answer is personal preference?


----------



## yarly

Southrncomfortjm said:


> So, the answer is personal preference?


No, the answer is you should know how to root it manually because some day there might be a situation where you need to know how to.

I can understand some people not being able to figure out how to unlock OEM devices other than the Nexus, but if you can't figure out how to manually root the Nexus, then you probably should not be rooting. Not everyone needs to learn how to program, compile the source or even how the linux/android filesystem and processes work, but everyone should know how to at least root a device that officially comes from Google with no restrictions.

I say that because some day you might have a bug or some other issue with your device and when you tell a developer about it, he's going to ask you, "logcat please." Easiest way to get a logcat? Using adb.

There could also be times when those "toolkits" fail. There could also be times when you have issues with them and those that know quite a bit about Android have no idea what you mean when you used them because you cannot explain to them what went wrong and they won't know because they didn't use the toolkit.

It doesn't take an expert though to root the Nexus manually. Just a PC with Windows/Linux/OSX and 1/48 of your day or so.

If we're not here to learn at least a tiny little bit, then why are we here?


----------



## TRE_588

yes personal preference BUT yarly has a good point on the experience factor.


----------



## dsr13

True, but you're assuming user ignorance...I know how to use adb/fastboot commands/etc. but if I can do it faster, and not have to hear my wife tell me I spend too much time on my damn phone/tablet/etc., those are valuable seconds








I do agree that if you have no clue, it's good to do it manually at least once.


----------



## drose6102

A gentlemen and I were just talking about the toolkit for the Nexus 7, as mine should be arriving today. And Yarly has convinced me I need to learn how to use adb. Thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

dsr13 said:


> True, but you're assuming user ignorance...I know how to use adb/fastboot commands/etc. but if I can do it faster, and not have to hear my wife tell me I spend too much time on my damn phone/tablet/etc., those are valuable seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree that if you have no clue, it's good to do it manually at least once.


I would agree if I haven't seen a billion people that used such toolkits come here saying "MY DEVICEEEE IS BRICKKKK HELPPPPPPPPP" and then when we ask them if they used fastboot or adb or whatever to try to reset the device back to stock, they have no idea. That + developers getting annoyed by users that are not able to understand how to get a logcat of their device when there is a bug. Developers are walking in the dark if they cannot see logs showing how a bug happened and explaining it to them is not good enough 95% of the time. We should be educating and walking a user through this. It's a 4-5 step process and copy and pasting commands. I'm sure someone will even post a video of it on youtube just for extra verbosity soon.

However even if they do not post a video specifically for the Nexus Tablet, rooting a Nexus device has always been the same. You can simply google for Galaxy Nexus rooting on youtube and find something that will describe the same process. Here's a link to get anyone started. Anyone that has never rooted a Nexus device before, just watch one of the videos there and it'll show you how simple it really is compared to some of the headaches other OEMs toss at people.


----------



## nhat

I like to know what's going on instead of watching a script. If you can read and follow step-by-step directions, you can manually unlock your Nexus device and have permanent root in 4 steps. The hardest part is making sure you have the correct drivers which is required for wugfresh to work correctly anyways. Learning the simple adb and fastboot commands can and will be of help in the future.


----------



## yarly

Also, users seem to also have issues even using that toolkit, like this guy here.

Rooting manually, if you get stuck, you can point everyone to the exact command you are stuck on. You also get total control and can see every single step needed right in front of you. No guessing about which button to push or whatever else. You just paste the command, wait for it to finish on your device, and then move onto the next one.

I'm not trying to discredit the creator of the toolkit for spending his time making such an app, but you never know when a developer has left bugs into such apps as well. Bugs that you have no idea if they exist or not. Something like that is not something I would want to risk on a 200+ dollar device. Not all developers test their software as well as Google (I'd say very few do in general after reading about how Google does software testing). I trust using their software more than anyone else.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

So yes, personal preference depending on how much you want to learn.

However, my personal preference has shifted. I will go the slightly longer, but knowledge improving route and do this all manually. I do want to know more about my device rather than just clicking a button or two.

Thanks for the well thought out responses


----------



## nhat

Or this guy here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30163-verizon-galaxy-nexus-stuck-in-bootimmediate-crash/


----------



## yarly

Southrncomfortjm said:


> So yes, personal preference.
> 
> However, my personal preference has shifted. I will go the slightly longer, but knowledge improving route and do this all manually. I do want to know more about my device rather than just clicking a button or two.
> 
> Thanks for the well thought out responses


Good to hear. I'm sure the community will be as helpful as needed if you get stuck on something. Just watch the videos linked a few posts back by me or read through the pinned topic for details. I think the part most people loath is opening the command line, but it's not so scary, I promise . There have been studies done that have shown people remember how to do something better if it's done on the command line where they see exactly what they're doing versus doing it in a GUI. It might be initially a little more work, but in the long run, they remember it better as they have to pay attention to each command versus simply point and clicking.


----------



## nhat

You'll find that any troubleshooting help you might need will require the use of fastboot and adb so learning now will only give you a head start.

Basically, you're learning how to fish instead of having it given to you.


----------



## number5toad

I've only had one Android device, and I shamelessly used a toolkit to root it...more precisely, I used three different toolkits to root the original I purchased, and the two replacements I eventually got. I saw plenty of people mess up and "brick" their devices with the toolkits, but the problem for ALL of them was a failure to follow directions.

I'm not saying there aren't issues with other toolkits, but that seems to be the big one, and I can't see how it would be any different for those people on a Nexus device.

that said, I agree with the principle of rooting the "right" way on a Nexus device, which is why it's what I plan to do.


----------



## yarly

I was a former thunderbolt users and the method to root manually on that at first was a bit complicated for a typical user. I never liked the toolkits there either and didn't use them, but I can definitely understand a less experienced user opting for toolkits on a device like that over manually rooting on the Nexus.

Manual Nexus root is nothing like that and in no way that complex/scary looking as there's no need to jump through hoops using manual exploits or downgrading the firmware in order to unlock/root.


----------



## Tso Nexus

Use which ever you want...toolkits will continue to grow... ive rooted 3 nexus phones with his tool...ive rooted older nexus phones and my xoom manually....i still know how, may forget steps but i prefer to save time...i like wugs fresh toolkit very user friendly...but toolkit or manually same outcome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## neilrl79

Everyone should know how to use fastboot and adb, but once you'rw familiar with them toolkits like the one wugfresh put out are great for saving time.


----------



## oneUp

Do what makes you happy. It works, it's fine.. when i'm lazy or impatient and flashing my friends or familys Android phone.. I just use a toolkit..

I normally do my own device via adb. I also do a complete SBF everytime I flash a new ROM on my gNex. Don't ask why, it's just 'cause.


----------



## GarnetandBlack

oneUp said:


> Do what makes you happy. It works, it's fine.. when i'm lazy or impatient and flashing my friends or familys Android phone.. I just use a toolkit..
> 
> I normally do my own device via adb. I also do a complete SBF everytime I flash a new ROM on my gNex. Don't ask why, it's just 'cause.


SBF? On the GNex? I thought that was a Moto thing...


----------



## nhat

People keep bringing up saving time. The most time consuming process is getting the drivers installed so everyone is spending the same amount of time there. Once done, unlocking and attaining permanent root is done in 7 steps which takes no longer than 10 mins. I understand that your first time might take longer but people are making it sound as if the process done manually takes an hour.

Everyone is spending the same amount of time getting their environment set up so the script is saving you at most 5 minutes. Is 5 minutes worth that much to you? I feel all beginners should have a basic understanding of adb and fastboot then move onto these toolkits if they choose. I'm not a fan of enabling lazy people to continue to take shortcuts, especially for something so simple.


----------



## oneUp

GarnetandBlack said:


> SBF? On the GNex? I thought that was a Moto thing...


Maybe SBF is the wrong term to use for a gNex.

However it's put, I un-root my device, and return it to a factory state and start fresh again by re-rooting and flashing a new ROM.
Source: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/16/how-to-unroot-the-galaxy-nexus-re-lock-the-bootloader-and-return-to-a-factory-state/


----------



## yarly

I think the term he's looking for is fastboot + Android factory images


----------



## mldiroff

nhat said:


> People keep bringing up saving time. The most time consuming process is getting the drivers installed so everyone is spending the same amount of time there. Once done, unlocking and attaining permanent root is done in 7 steps which takes no longer than 10 mins. I understand that your first time might take longer but people are making it sound as if the process done manually takes an hour.
> 
> Everyone is spending the same amount of time getting their environment set up so the script is saving you at most 5 minutes. Is 5 minutes worth that much to you? I feel all beginners should have a basic understanding of adb and fastboot then move onto these toolkits if they choose. I'm not a fan of enabling lazy people to continue to take shortcuts, especially for something so simple.


I am admittedly one of the said 'lazy' people who's been given an easy method for the DInc, Fascinate, GNex, and now the Nexus 7. I've been inspired to download the SDK and really start to figure this stuff out from square one. But sure exactly what to do from here, but I know I can find the info with some searches. Thanks for the inspiration or kick in the nuggets or whatever got me to finally take the leap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat

I'm not completely opposed to scripts. I used Revolutionary.io on my Tbolt because the initial root method wasn't straight forward. I used RSD, adb, and fastboot on my first Android phones (OG Droid, DX) and now Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## yarly

Just google for rooting galaxy nexus videos. Same process. Pinned link in this forum will walk you through it as well with text descriptions.


----------



## dublicious

Is the experience of doing it by hand useful? Of course. Do I like doing it cause I like doing stuff by hand myself? Sure, but I also repair and maintain my car myself. Some people just don't want to take the time. Be a specialist where it fits and use tools where appropriate if you want to. Welcome to the benefits of civilization.

That said, be humble if you break it and ask for help. And don't take the inevitable abuse personally...


----------



## TRE_588

dsr13 said:


> True, but you're assuming user ignorance...I know how to use adb/fastboot commands/etc. but if I can do it faster, and not have to hear my wife tell me I spend too much time on my damn phone/tablet/etc., those are valuable seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree that if you have no clue, it's good to do it manually at least once.


You never plan for the best case scenario right?







Always blame the user first


----------



## dsr13

TRE_588 said:


> You never plan for the best case scenario right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always blame the user first


 lol true....funny thing is,I never used a toolkit before and I got so frustrated with it after 10 min of "checking adb" I just opened up a terminal prompt and did both my wife's and mine in 15 min total...

Sent from my gnex


----------



## BennyJr

dsr13 said:


> lol true....funny thing is,I never used a toolkit before and I got so frustrated with it after 10 min of "checking adb" I just opened up a terminal prompt and did both my wife's and mine in 15 min total...
> 
> Sent from my gnex


Same here i just got pissed and put on my big boy pants and did some cmd promt work.


----------



## dsr13

BennyJr said:


> Same here i just got pissed and put on my big boy pants and did some cmd promt work.


 legit lol @big boy pants...

Sent from my gnex


----------



## droidrage729

I agree you should know how to do it manually. That said I think its great guys like wug put the effort to create a tool like that for us.I used it with no problems. From what I understand an earlier build of the tool did have issues but have since been fixed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phishn

No besides I had all kinds of problems with the latest release on windows xp. Worked fine on my Nexus but when I upgraded to unlock Nexus 7 couldn't get it working to unlock bootloader and root. Did it the old fashioned way, was actually fun :-D

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict

i believe, if youre rooting your device, you'll probably eventually want to learn more and more about whats going on...so you can do more and more...i started off just using the toolkit...then eventually i wanted to know more, and figure out more, then curiosity has lead me to downloading the sdk and learning commands....


----------



## wireman2161

^^^^^ this! I feel the real question should be "any reason not to learn ADB" Im not trying to be an ass or dog anybody out. but if your going to be rooting and roming theres no reason not to. It looks really complicated but its really not. i just learned to use it myself with the n7. I always thought it seemed too hard. I used the tool kit on my g-nex and on my wifes rezound.You gotta download a different toolkit for each device but ADB works on all of them plus you can see when and where something goes wrong which will really help when troubleshooting. There are a bunch of great tutorials on how to set it up on youtube.Once you get it setup its just as fast or faster than a toolkit I gave my wife my 8 gig n7 to my wife and got me a 16 gig and had it unlocked and rooted with TWRP recovery in 30 mins.


----------



## number5toad

I just don't buy the "if you're gonna be rooting, you should learn to use ADB" argument. there's more than a few Android users whose interest in rooting has nothing to do with understanding the OS or its processes...they're out to fix problems that shipped with their phone's software, or they're interested in the unlimited customization Android evangelists like to boast. do users like that really need to have an understanding of ADB when there are developers willing to help them skip that step? sure, it would be better for them in the long run if they did learn to use ADB, but wouldn't it be better for everyone if OEMs just shipped handsets with root access and an unlocked bootloader?

building a ROM from source is something any user who can follow directions can do with a little self-directed learning, but we never get on someone's case for flashing the latest CM updates rather than compiling it themselves. is that really so different in principle from using a toolkit rather than ADB?

I think Android enthusiasts run a real risk of tipping into elitism, even as they deride the same kinds of qualities in Apple enthusiasts. one of the things I've always liked about Rootz is that I don't see anywhere near as many jerks here as at other forums - so please understand, I'm not calling anyone out specifically. just venting, and adding my two cents to the conversation.

and with ALL THAT said, the more practical reason to use ADB over a toolkit is knowing exactly what you were doing if and when something gets screwed up, and being able to tell someone who knows the process better than you tell you exactly what to do to fix it. with a toolkit - even the most reliable toolkit - if something goes wrong, you're basically reduced to guesswork.


----------



## The Nexus Project

I used it the day the Nexus 7 launched and it worked perfectly.

Tapped from my i9250 (GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yarly

number5toad said:


> building a ROM from source is something any user who can follow directions can do with a little self-directed learning, but we never get on someone's case for flashing the latest CM updates rather than compiling it themselves. is that really so different in principle from using a toolkit rather than ADB?


Main difference is rooting is a requirement to do almost anything mentioned on this forum, so it's kind of like an "informal initiation". However, building from the source is optional and does not hinder one's experience.

Also, adb, you are at least assuring that you are set up to pull logs and trouble shoot things if you need help later with something so you save someone the time of having to walk you through installing adb/fastboot when you run into trouble and they can get right to your problem. Also assumes one will generally remember something useful.

On the other hand, I don't really consider building from the source much of a learning experience as it is following directions without much thought. I mean, I can pull the CM source on fresh minimal install of Debian 6 (stable branch) and build it following directions exactly and not experience any issue at all in between (other distro results may vary). That's almost like total automation to me without any thought put into it. There are ways to improve the build experience, like increasing # of jobs, enabling ccache if one didn't, etc. However, none of that is needed to change the fact it builds (albeit a little slower).

This will never be an issue everyone agrees on, but when it comes to Nexus devices, I'm firmly against "toolkits" for rooting as the only reason I think they should exist is for users that feel they could screw up their device permanently (which is near impossible to do unlocking+rooting the Nexus). Any other device, I don't really like them, but I can understand why a user would use them (as some of the steps for root+unlock can be potentially dangerous to one's device).


----------



## number5toad

yarly said:


> On the other hand, I don't really consider building from the source much of a learning experience as it is following directions without much thought.


but isn't that more or less the same with rooting via ADB? I see it referenced a lot of times...if you can follow directions and read a list, you'll have no problem. I wonder how many people are really "learning" anything that way. again, I've seen evidence that people do - plenty of developers and themers have started off as curious users who decided to mess around themselves rather than using tools. I just don't think it's the general rule.


----------



## yarly

number5toad said:


> but isn't that more or less the same with rooting via ADB? I see it referenced a lot of times...if you can follow directions and read a list, you'll have no problem. I wonder how many people are really "learning" anything that way. again, I've seen evidence that people do - plenty of developers and themers have started off as curious users who decided to mess around themselves rather than using tools. I just don't think it's the general rule.


Yeah, you're right, it generally is. I guess I feel adb has less of a learning curve for experimentation than compiling, so I see it to be a tiny bit different than building source (so one might go off the tracks a bit more easily).


----------



## Mustang302LX

yarly said:


> Yeah, you're right, it generally is. I guess I feel adb has less of a learning curve for experimentation than compiling, so I see it to be a tiny bit different than building source (so one might go off the tracks a bit more easily).


I think the main thing to highlight is it's easy enough to learn the basics that it requires to root/unlock a Nexus device which should make people want to do that rather than using a useless toolkit.


----------



## flashback7

Southrncomfortjm said:


> I see a lot of manual unlocking/rooting guides which is cool, but I'm wondering if there us any reason not to use the toolkit made by Wugfresh? I'm pretty sure the answer comes down to personal preference, but I wanted to double check. Wug's toolkit worked fine for my GNEX, hoping it does the same for my Nexus 7.


Forgive me for quoting the op. 

If u ever want to do it yourself here's a very easy to follow video on how to install sdk, adb and fastboot. 



Takes about 6 to 10 mins to install and could very well save your device if you are ever in a jam.. (softbrick) flash factory images...which i just had to do with my N7.. Or just flash radios... fastboot is 100% safe. Of course it has tons of other uses..

The way I look at it, if I'm going to do something I like to do it right and not cut corners, that way I actually learn and know more about what I'm doing instead of using someone's go around...also toolkits aren't 100% safe, fastboot is.

Nexus 7/Gnex


----------



## klisp

yarly said:


> enter the konami code in the search bar (up up down down left right left right b a start)


Street fighter rings a bell....did I guess it right? lol


----------



## yarly

klisp said:


> Street fighter rings a bell....did I guess it right? lol


Street fighter wasn't a Konami game though. Don't recall it having any cheat codes in it either. Lots of non-konami games used the konami code, but not that one as far as I know.


----------



## WugFresh

Interesting discussion ;-)

I obviously have a biased perspective, but I would like to take a moment to address a few of the comments made in this thread and hopefully put a few generalizations to rest.

First off, I would like to mention right away that I agree entire that rooting a Nexus device is not at all difficult. Unlike past android devices, the procedure does not rely on an exploit to the android OS itself at all, and it simply requires an unlocked bootloader as a prerequisite to flash a zip. In short, it's basically just a matter of unlocking, booting a custom recovery, and flashing a zip. All other steps in that procedure are to do basic things like reboot the device into recovery ect.. (however yes, there are a few other steps like renaming a fewing system files for permanent recovery, and intalling busybox for other root apps to be happy).

That being said, the notion that using ADB and FASTBOOT is somehow more "manual" then using my program, seems rather silly to me. As I am sure any developer would agree with me, ADB and FASTBOOT, like any helpful command line utilities, are just a set of compiled exes with a series of potential switches and syntax one could utilize to perform a predefined procedure/task; and like all command utilities one can easily learn what those switches and syntax do by entering the "/?" switch. So when someone says, you should "learn adb".. I have a hard time understanding what they actually mean by this. You mean, learn the syntax? Just type the /? switch when you forget&#8230; Beyond looking at some predefined switches, typing something out that calls a command line utility should not be considered "manual" in my opinion. Instead (assuming the process is repetitive), I would call it tedious, or inefficient.

Replacing a short cmd line string with a button, doesn't change anything, nor does it fundamentally alter what actually goes on at the device level. In the end, the same cmd is "uttered" and the same utility is being used. Suggesting that a front end for adb is useless, is suggesting that the natural progression of programming in general is. The point of any utility, be it ADB or my program, is to simplify a procedure. But copy pasting a command (or typing it) versus pressing a button which does the exact same thing, shouldn't make any difference, nor be perceived as a different procedure.

All of that said, I can understand why some people have a negative connotation associated with toolkits in general, but I would like those people to consider the following before casting their final judgment.

*First and foremost, have you tried my software yet? *
I spent a great deal of time working on the context to the code, almost more so than the code itself. By that I mean, I spent a long time explaining what each step does, and provided a narrative for people to understand how to better prepare themselves for ROM'ing, and how to get themselves out of a Jam if need be. I did not create an interface with one button and no explanation that performs all the procedures at once with no communication or interaction. Nor is anything really hidden from the end-user regarding what is taking place. Every command is complimented by a splash screen explaining what is going on.

*The second being... Are you aware that rooting is the least sophisticated feature of the toolkit?*
It's called a toolkit because it has a wide range of features, like file associations, which allow you to Handle an "apk, img, zip, or ab" file with NRT using a double click or right click context menu selection. That means (for example) you could download an app from the web, and if you chose to "Handle it with Nexus Root Toolkit" in your browsers download inteface, the app would install to your device directly. To me, that's a cool feature, and something I would want on my own workstation. Or the GUI for File Permissions, which also serves as a dual input CHMOD calculator; or the ability to use basic windows explorer interface to push a file or folder (which resides anywhere on your computer) to any directory on the device, rather than type out full paths using the adb push/pull syntax; or the ability to automate full multi steps procedures in TWRP via front end for auto-generating an openrecoveryscript file; and more. I guess the "root" in root toolkit, makes my program guilty by association&#8230; but I would really like end users who criticize the project to consider the other features the program offers. I created a program that I personally wanted to use, despite my ability to do it "manually" (so-to-speak).

*Thirdly&#8230; Are you aware of the many fail safes I put in place?*
I would honestly argue that the toolkit is safer then doing things "manually", to an extent in many (not all) circumstances, because the procedures are predefined and consistent; unlike a person typing commands, who could accidentally do something out of sequence, or preemptively. The toolkit is especially helpful for performing procedures like flashing stock, which will not proceeded to flash any factory image package until it hashchecks the file to confirm its integrity; it also greatly simplifies this process at a time when the end user is most likely to make a real mistake; due to high stress levels during an end users first soft-brick (for example). On linux flashing stock is simple with the flash-all.sh, but on windows it takes more steps, so having a unified solution for restoring stock is something that I personally would like to have on hand&#8230; just like I did with SBF'ing with RSDlite when I had a DroidX.

*Lastly.. are you aware that I included a button for doing it manually?*
I am all for the ability for the end user to have complete control and ability to perform whatever procedure they want. I provided a set of tools that I thought would be helpful to end users. But with technology, there are always circumstances where the good'old "manual" approach is the way to go, and for that reason I included a button for launching cmd promt. To make it simpler for the end user, that button also automatically starts that cmd prompt window with the current directory set to the location of adb and fastboot. Although it would be good.. I don't think that everyone using adb and fastboot for the first time should be required to understand environmental path variables on windows&#8230;

*Final thoughts:*
All of that said, I need to address the primary and understandable concern that I am sure other experienced android enthusiast and developers have regarding my toolkit. That being, if an end users starts talking in a ROM development/MOD thread and then references my program in relationship to a problem they are experiencing, or when describing a procedure.. that can get really annoying to the developer and cause for angry reactions. If and when that happens, PLEASE.. always give that end user the same generic response, which is to address all concerns relating to my toolkit to me. I am fine being the buffer, in fact I understand that it is my intrinsic responsibility to help people use/understand the software I developed, and to prevent them from directing their concerns to the wrong people. Having inexpereinced users annoy developers is not my intention whatsoever.

In the end, my primary goal is to help simplify procedures, make android modding more accessible and less frightening to the average end user, and to create a set of tools which make life easier, even for the experienced android user. If anything my hope was that other developers would welcome my efforts because it opens up a larger audience. I sincerely did not want to annoy other developers, or perpetuate any practices that prolonged the false preconceived negative bias regarding toolkits.

I hope that helps clear things up, and explain my position a little better. I will make sure to link to this thread/post when I create the FAQ's section on my site, and will also happily link to "manual" procedures for rooting as well in my external resource section. I am all for tinkering and learning how things work, so I want to be as clear as I can about all of this. If any of you have any suggestions of how I could improve my program or further address any of your concerns please let me know.

That's all for now.. Cheers. 

{{ WugFresh }}


----------



## yarly

> First and foremost, have you tried my software yet?


If you would like someone like me to try your software, I would like to see and go through the source (and compile it). I don't just run unknown, arbitrary code on my device that is involved in the rooting/flashing process without a sign of faith from the developer to give out the source for anyone to see. Do you have somewhere we can see it? I did a quick search and it's not on your site or anywhere easy to find.



> The second being... Are you aware that rooting is the least sophisticated feature of the toolkit?





> Thirdly&#8230; Are you aware of the many fail safes I put in place?


I can't say I would actively use such a tool myself ever, but if you would like someone like me to try it for the sake of trying it and appreciate your tool and the steps you took to develop it a bit more, I would humbly request that you make the source available online for us to see and keep it updated as you revise your toolkit. Bitbucket and Github are two good recommendations.


----------



## WugFresh

yarly said:


> If you would like someone like me to try your software, I would like to see and go through the source (and compile it). I don't just run unknown, arbitrary code on my device that is involved in the rooting/flashing process without a sign of faith from the developer to give out the source for anyone to see. Do you have somewhere we can see it? I did a quick search and it's not on your site or anywhere easy to find.
> 
> I can't say I would actively use such a tool myself ever, but if you would like someone like me to try it for the sake of trying it and appreciate your tool and the steps you took to develop it a bit more, I would humbly request that you make the source available online for us to see and keep it updated as you revise your toolkit. Bitbucket and Github are two good recommendations.


That's entirely fair yarly, I certainly don't fault for you for that mentality. At this point in time the program is not open source but it is something that I have definitely considered doing in the future.

Not that this addresses your request or that you would have any interest in doing so, but you could easily check out the software without plugging your device in and see the same cmd line switches being called that you would expect in task manager.

{{ WugFresh }}


----------



## nhat

I've never used your toolkit mostly because I have no need to. I'm not a pro with Android by any means but I have a firm grasp on how to use adb and fastboot which I enjoy using.

My only question/concern is this: The majority of users asking for assistance due to an issue/error/problem mention the use of your toolkit. I can't recall the last time I read a post or thread asking for assistance from someone that is manually typing in the adb and fastboot commands. That's not to say there aren't people out there running into issues/problems/errors when typing the commands in manually, but they're far and few in between. So my question is, what do you think is causing these issues/problems/errors that users are encountering? What can you do to prevent it?

From our standpoint, it's difficult to troubleshoot their problems because we don't know what they're doing. We don't know if it's an error caused by the toolkit or if it's user error. It's far easier to walk someone through the fastboot and adb commands so, in my opinion, there should be a basic understanding of the commands.


----------



## WugFresh

nhat said:


> I've never used your toolkit mostly because I have no need to. I'm not a pro with Android by any means but I have a firm grasp on how to use adb and fastboot which I enjoy using.
> 
> My only question/concern is this: The majority of users asking for assistance due to an issue/error/problem mention the use of your toolkit. I can't recall the last time I read a post or thread asking for assistance from someone that is manually typing in the adb and fastboot commands. That's not to say there aren't people out there running into issues/problems/errors when typing the commands in manually, but they're far and few in between. So my question is, what do you think is causing these issues/problems/errors that users are encountering? What can you do to prevent it?
> 
> From our standpoint, it's difficult to troubleshoot their problems because we don't know what they're doing. We don't know if it's an error caused by the toolkit or if it's user error. It's far easier to walk someone through the fastboot and adb commands so, in my opinion, there should be a basic understanding of the commands.


I couldn't give you a blanket response because there is nothing in my toolkit that would cause errors on the device. It issues the exact same adb and fastboot commands you would direct an end user to use when walking them through entering manual commands.

I personally am not aware of the errors/problems you speak of, unless they were ones directed at me, in which case I dealt with them on a case by case basis, determined the user error or external influence and offered them a viable solution. You would have to directly link me to threads or posts and I would be happy to help troubleshoot. Almost 99.99% of the "problems" I have heard of are related to the end user being unable to successfully configure their drivers, in which case, the end user is simply unable to use the toolkit or adb/fastboot for that matter.

The toolkit can restore a device back to a fresh factory state by flashing the factory image packages, which as I am sure you that you know can solve almost all problems... unless the end user managed to corrupt their bootloader or something.

To answer your concern directly, I would suggest first explicitly asking them what they are doing, to explain their procedure in full detail, and if it mentions toolkit procedures you are unfamiliar with, you can tell them to either contact me instead, or enter the commands you would suggest manually using the manual input button in the program. If you are familiar using adb and fastboot commands, then by all means give solutions which use those tools. I made it extremely easy to use adb and fastboot manually with the toolkit, by starting a cmd script with its current directory set to the adb and fastboot path.

The toolkit is by no means a replacement for adb and fastboot, it is just a set of tools to successfully complete the most common procedures. The manual input button can be utilized to take care of the rest. If you think I should encourage reading up a bit more on manual methods along with my toolkit, then I wouldn't disagree. I think it's a good idea, and those resources should be readily available.

{{ WugFresh }}


----------

